
The search for alien life needs a new space telescope, astronomers say - BeqaP
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/8/17831270/space-telescope-decadal-survey-direct-imaging-exoplanets-alien-life#comments
======
zunzun
We would - of course - need to keep these same astronomers around and employed
until the new telescope was designed, launched, and operational.

